
Twittering every boolean value - mrzool
https://twitter.com/everyboolean
======
mayoff
Still waiting for them to tweet FileNotFound...

[http://thedailywtf.com/articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_](http://thedailywtf.com/articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_)

------
sushid
Eh, you'd think the creator would at least type some case sensitive boolean
values like True and False.

~~~
khedoros1
We'll have to wait for @everybooleanrepresentation to get that fancy.

~~~
nitroll
true

